# i3 5th gen vs i3 6th gen



## sumit05 (Oct 27, 2016)

Guys please suggest between these two laptop.Which one to pick.
Dell Inspiron 3558 Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm(15.6)- Ubuntu) (Black) - Buy Dell Inspiron 3558 Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm(15.6)- Ubuntu) (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal

Dell Inspiron 15 5559 Notebook (6th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm(15.6)- DOS) (Matte Black) - Buy Dell Inspiron 15 5559 Notebook (6th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm(15.6)- DOS) (Matte Black) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal

What the difference between i3 5th gen vs i3 6th gen & which is wise to pick.


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 27, 2016)

sumit05 said:


> Guys please suggest between these two laptop.Which one to pick.
> Dell Inspiron 3558 Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm(15.6)- Ubuntu) (Black) - Buy Dell Inspiron 3558 Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm(15.6)- Ubuntu) (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal
> 
> Dell Inspiron 15 5559 Notebook (6th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm(15.6)- DOS) (Matte Black) - Buy Dell Inspiron 15 5559 Notebook (6th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm(15.6)- DOS) (Matte Black) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal
> ...


Well the performance difference is very minimalistic.. So I'd suggest u save some bucks and get the cheaper one.. Better yet invest that saved money in more ram or a better graphic card 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 27, 2016)

^what do you mean by better graphics card? you mean for the laptop??


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 27, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^what do you mean by better graphics card? you mean for the laptop??


Yes

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 28, 2016)

How can he buy a GPU separately for the laptop?? I thought we dont have such laps in India


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 28, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> How can he buy a GPU separately for the laptop?? I thought we dont have such laps in India


I'm not saying to buy a seperate GPU but to get a laptop with better gpu

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 28, 2016)

manu_saraswat said:


> I'm not saying to buy a seperate GPU but to get a laptop with better gpu
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


ah.Now I get it.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 28, 2016)

The 6th gen i3 is better and wise to pick for 2K INR difference. Both the CPU and its integrated graphics are faster than the 5th gen.

PassMark - Video Card Performance Compariso
PassMark - CPU Performance Compariso


----------

